# BMW Dealerships advertising below invoice



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

The economy is definitely slowing when dealerships are advertising below invoice on most of the models in stock.

===============================================

You may not know this sender. Mark as safe | Mark as unsafe 
Sent:Wed 6/25/08 7:57 PM
Reply-to:BMW Internet Manager
To: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

INVOICE.......

Why Pay So Much?

BMW (dealername) is offering a huge selection of new BMW vehicles for prices UNDER the manufacturer's invoice price.

We also have great lease programs and finance rates as low as 2.9%!

WOW!

Do the math:

PRICE SAVINGS
+
LOW FINANCING
+
OUTSTANDING FUEL EFFICIENCY
+
the ONLY FREE MAINTENANCE PROGRAM in it's class....
+
The Joy of Driving Your New "ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE!"
=
TIME TO BUY A BMW from BMW dealername!

Call, Click or Stop in TODAY!

*See Dealer for details. Pricing applies to selected in-stock vehicles only. 1-series, X6 and M models excluded. Finance Rates are o.a.c. through BMW Financial Services. Sale ends Monday, June 30th, 2008. Offer excludes any vehicles ordered, sold, or delivered prior to 6/23/08.

BMW Internet Manager

_Dealership identification removed - KrisL_


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Wonder which models? I'm guessing 7 and 6 series.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

cjwheeling said:


> Wonder which models? I'm guessing 7 and 6 series.


Yeah, I don't see this happening on the 1, 3 or 5 series.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Depends on the geography as well. I know my dealership hasn't suffered much at all.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

dealers in my area (SE Michigan) are very hard hit, the local economy is in the tank, foreclosure rate is one of the highest around, and deals can be had everywhere.

I periodically visit dealer lots on Saturday/Sunday mornings, and I notice the same cars have been sitting there for months and months....


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

chicagofan00 said:


> Yeah, I don't see this happening on the 1, 3 or 5 series.


Yes, it applies to the 3 and 5 series. There are 142 3-Series vehicles on the lot at North Scottsdale right now.

See the original post again - "Pricing applies to selected in-stock vehicles only. 1-series, X6 and M models excluded."


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

jetstream23 said:


> Yes, it applies to the 3 and 5 series. There are 142 3-Series vehicles on the lot at North Scottsdale right now.
> 
> See the original post again - "Pricing applies to selected in-stock vehicles only. 1-series, X6 and M models excluded."


Why are M's excluded? Here in Socal they are not selling and heavily discounted? :dunno:

I have yet to see any 1 series on the road either? :dunno:


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

sdbrandon said:


> Why are M's excluded? Here in Socal they are not selling and heavily discounted? :dunno:
> 
> I have yet to see any 1 series on the road either? :dunno:


I've seen a few, but definitely not as many as I would have expected.

I am seeing a bunch more Minis and Smarts though...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've seen a fair number of 1er around here. Given that allocation is limited to 15.000 this year, dealers aren't getting that many cars in the first place. This isn't Europe folks.


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

*I got this, last month....*

Memorial Weekend Sale

Get Your BMW Below Invoice!

All BMW's In Stock Offered Below Invoice Through Memorial Day!

Excludes 1 Series, M3, 6 Series, M6 and the New X6 Xdrive

BMW of Concord, California.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

king of trolls said:


> Memorial Weekend Sale
> 
> Get Your BMW Below Invoice!
> 
> ...


FIXED


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, they're offering 4K+ off even E92 328xi's at the second biggest dealer in Boston (about 1/10 the size of the biggest) without even negotiating :dunno: X5's $10+K off!
And they even... yes! Manual Transmissions! Sport Packages! Decent Colors!!! :roundel:


----------



## computersoc (Dec 21, 2007)

$4000 off MSRP or invoice?

How do I find out if my local dealer is doing this? Or since the new quarter started, should I wait?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

computersoc said:


> $4000 off MSRP or invoice?
> 
> How do I find out if my local dealer is doing this? Or since the new quarter started, should I wait?


I'd simply call your dealer and ask. It can't hurt. Tell him you're aware of numerous dealerships around the country doing a similar promo. so you assume that it might be originating from BMW NA. My guess is that if you said you wanted a 3er at invoice price he may spend 2 minutes trying to make a case for slightly above invoice but he'd eventually cave. Just a guess. Again, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

I think another part is 2009 models are starting to roll out and dealerships are wanting to get rid of 2008 models as soon as they can. I think the low rates Finance are for 3 series sedan only, last time I've checked with two bmw dealerships in my area. one of the dealerships' giving special rates for anything in their inventory for both finance and lease. 

But is it a good time to get a new bimmer? that would be my question.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You get excited thinking you're going into a dealer to buy the car you want at a substantial discount, but only to find those are the ones you are not interested. Each car has a value to you and to the dealer. You negotiate for the car you want to buy and the dealer want to sell. Isn't that the way it always worked?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

I got this yesterday

Summer is heating up!

For a limited time only at XXXXX BMW,
.9% financing on most New BMW models

Aggressive lease programs available

Over 500 New Cars in inventory available for immediate delivery!

Call us now at (877) XXX-XXXXX
or email us at [email protected]

--------Lease Specials --------

2008 328i

$336 per month + tax

24-month lease with BMW Financial Services, $3500 total drive-off fees. 10,000 miles per year annually on a 24-month lease. $.20 per mile over. On approved credit only. 4 at this price (VINs NL52312, FZ89746, FZ88287, FZ88532).

2008 528i

$499 per month + tax

24-month lease with BMW Financial Services, $3500 total drive-off fees. 10,000 miles per year annually on a 24-month lease. $.20 per mile over. On approved credit only. 1 at this price (VIN CT19060).


----------



## pupster (Dec 31, 2007)

aggressive pricing on 2008 models?? can u guys please PM me the names of places advertising < invoice for a 3.28i? thx


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

For the first time EVER do I get an email today from my local dealership:

"Dear XXX,
I apologize for contacting you by email instead of more conventional means, but the urgency of this special BMW program dictates the immediacy of this notice.

Between July 11th and July 31st, 2008 BMW Financial is offering 0.9% financing for up to 60 months on all new 2008 vehicles except M3***8217;s and X6***8217;s. Z4***8217;s qualify for 1.9%. This unprecedented program isn***8217;t credit-score driven and is available to anyone who is approved by BMW Financial.

In addition BMW of North America has allowed additional monies on the most popular models above and beyond the normal discounts to be applied toward the purchase. 

Specials leases are also available. If you are a past or current BMW owner or lessee you will also receive an exclusive lease rate reduction.

Please call and make a VIP appointment before the 31st! "


----------



## ddelruss (Apr 25, 2008)

+1 - I inquired at my local dealer:

"I have been reading about some special programs going on for new BMW models. If there is a special program I may want to lease a new vehicle. Have you seen anything like this:

"Between July 11th and July 31st, 2008 BMW Financial is offering 0.9% financing for up to 60 months on all new 2008 vehicles except M3's and X6's. Z4's qualify for 1.9%. This unprecedented program isn't credit-score driven and is available to anyone who is approved by BMW Financial.

Specials leases are also available. If you are a past or current BMW owner or lessee you will also receive an exclusive lease rate reduction."

Just wondering if that is accurate or not. I know it is not on the official BMW website but you probably have more information."


And this is what I got in response:

"Yes, it is absolutely right information.
You can lease or purchase, we have special for you.

Tell me which one you like to have."


----------

